

Dissecting Coin's Massively Successful Product Launch - danielodio
http://danielodio.com/dissecting-coins-massively-successful-product-launch

======
mvkel
"Product Launch"

They have launched no product.

They've successfully generated buzz because it's an incredible idea, but as we
know from the infinite submissions to HN, "it's all about the execution," and
the folks at Coin, Inc. haven't executed on anything yet.

They can make one helluva pitch, though.

~~~
danielodio
Yeah I don't disagree! AND they've convinced Google to return them as the #1
result for a search on "coin" \-- again for an un launched product with lots
of buzz.

Makes me think Google's search algorithm is more heavily influenced by social
signals than might be readily apparent.

AND an analysis by ShareThis showed only 2% of the social traffic happening on
G+, which makes me wonder if Google's search results are being influenced by
other social platforms.

------
potench
"ShareThis has 30 day cookies on 95% of the US Internet population, so I was
able to easily run an Insight Report of a couple of hundred social actions
around relevant terms like "coin," "coin wallet" and "credit card"" Ok, first,
yikes! I figured AdBlock would block 3rd party scripts like ShareThis. And
second, how do these cookies enable you to run Insight Reports - what data
source are they using - just interactions done via ShareaThis, common public
social Apis (open-graph), or is there other data these cookies give you access
to?

